# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم الأمريكية وتداول عقود الخيارات والـ CFDs [تقرير] Binary options just a Web page program, No market الخيارات الثنائية قمار صرف  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## طاهرالمصرى

السلام عليكم
ترددت كثيرا فى كتابة هذه المشاركة نظرا لابتعادى عن المنتديات من فترة كبيرة،
و حيث أننى كنت متابعا لما يكتب هنا من موضوعات و مشاركات و إن كان نادرا لكن لفت نظرى أمر مهم جدا ألا و هو حمى الدعاية والتسويق للخيارات الثنائية فى هذا المنتدى المحترم، و للعلم فالموضوع منتشر كالنار فى الهشيم فى كل المنتديات الاقتصادية !.
و حيث أننى من الذين وصلوا لما لم يصل إليه البعض هنا من خصوصية التعامل مع الشركات والوسطاء عموما و الشركات العاملة فى الخيارات الثنائية خصوصا، حيث تعاملت معهم كوكيل و مدير حسابات و مسوق و وصل الأمر أن عمل معى موظفون داخل هذه الشركات بعمولات كنت أعطيها لهم نظير تحويل العملاء إلىَ لإدارة أموالهم و التربح سويا، وقد صنعت من هذا أموالا كثيرة و ربحوا هم من ورائى الكثير أيضا ....
فما يمكن أن تفكر فيه حضرتك أنا وصلت فيه للنهاية ...
ولهذا وجب على من موقع الخبرة أولا و من واجب النصح للناس ثانيا أن أقولها بكل صراحة: الخيارات الثنائية مجرد وهم و مقامرة على صفحة ويب أو برنامج و لا تدخل الأموال بأى حال من الأحوال لأى سوق، لأنه ببساطة لا يوجد شئ فى السوق اسمه خيارات ثنائية !.
هى مجرد فكرة اخترعتها الشركات لامتصاص أكبر قدر من الأموال بسرعة من العملاء الغافلين اللاهين.
كل ما فى الأمر أن حضرتك تفتح حساب عندهم و غيرك يفتح وتعطوا أوامر للبرنامج لا هى بيع و لا شراء، مجرد تكهنات ببقاء السعر أعلى أو أسفل سعر معين أو يلامس سعر معين، و كل هذا مقسم لمدد زمنية مختلفة تبدأ من 60 ثانية و حتى أسبوع و أكثر ....
كل ما فى الأمر أن البرنامج أو صفحة الويب مبرمجة على عمل مقاصة داخلية بسطة تجمع أموال الخاسرين و تقتطع منها نصيب للرابحين و الباقى يوضع فى حساب الشركة.
و بالطبع الغالبية خاسرة وبالتالى كلما زادت الأموال المقتطعة من الخاسرين زاد ربح الشركة.
عل يوجد سوق؟ بالطبع لا.
هل يوجد فعلا شراء أو بيع لأى شئ و إن كان حق انتفاع حتى؟ بالطبع لا.
هل يوجد شئ مادى (جرم عينى) تتاجر فيه؟ بالطبع لا.
هل هى تجارة مشتقات؟ لا.
فما هى؟ صفحة ويب أو برنامج يقوم بعمل مقاصة داخلية (معادلة رياضية بسيطة) بعيدة عن السوق يرتب فيها أموال الخاسرين و الرابحين فيقتطع نصيب الرابحين والباقى يوضع فى حسابات الشركة.
ما مدى صدق هذا الكلام؟ اسأل بنفسك أى وسيط أو شركة تتعامل معها: هل أنا أتاجر فى السوق بهذه الأموال؟ فإن كذبوا عليك و قالوا نعم قل لهم: أعطونى ما يدل على أن الأموال تدخل للسوق بيعا أو شراء؟ 
كلامى هذا ليس ضربا من الافتراضات كما أوضحت سابقا، فقد كنت على مقربة من مديرى بعض الشركات و قد كلمتهم صراحة فى هذا فقالوا: لا يوجد سوق !.
من جانبى فقد تركت هذا الوهم بمجرد معرفتى أنها مقامرة، و كنت قد صنعت منها أموالا محترمة حتى أننى كنت أدبل بعض الحسابات التى أديرها فى أسبوع واحد أو أكثر بقليل.
و قد تركت إدارة أموال كثيرة رغم أرباحى منها، حتى أن العاملين فى هذه الشركات ترجونى للبقاء من أجلهم و ألا أحرمهم من العمولات التى كانوا يتقاضونها منى.
 و الله على ما أقول شهيد. 
محبكم/
طاهر

----------


## shihab

السلام عليكم 
اخي الكريم ...طيب ايش يكون موقف الشركة لو عدد الرابحين اكثر من الخاسرين ؟؟؟؟؟ من وين راح يغطو هل الاموال هذه ؟
كلامي هذا ليس للتشهير بتجارة الاوبشن او غيره وانما انا بنظري كلا التجارتين في الفوركس والاوبشن هي تكهنات من خلال الاخبار والتحليل الفني وعلى ضوء ذلك تكون هنالك خسارة وربح .

----------


## p7i

انت كيف كنت تدبل بعض الحسابات ؟ !!! و انت تقول ما فيه سوق و لا متاجرة ؟

----------


## أبوسلطان

طيب اخوي طاهر هل الموضوع نفسه على الفوركس؟ بمعنى هل تدخل اموالي السوق فعلا ..هذا يؤثر في طريقة سؤال المفتي عن حكم التداول في الفوركس

----------


## magedhamza

بالفعل اخي فانت لا تجد شركة واحدة منها مسجلة

----------


## magedhamza

وهذا يشير لشئ مهم

----------


## Sultan2871

السلام عليكم  
احتاج افتح حساب كيفي السوق الامريكي كيف الطريقة ابي اشتري اسهم في ابل

----------

